# Horn covers



## Flyingfurr

My little Nigerian Dwarfs horns are very sharp. He is not aggressive with them but I still didn't like how sharp they were. I made him horn covers out of a piece of hose. He doesn't seem to mind them at all. The hose does not go all the way to his head but I am still going to drill some holes in the cover near the tips for Air circulation.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks good!


----------



## MadCatX

thats a nice looking go-tee


----------



## Goat_Scout

Great idea! He’s a cutie too.


----------



## MadCatX

So I do have a question, have you had him get his horns caught in things with the loop on there?


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

How cute, great idea!!


----------



## shoafplantation

You could just nip the pointed ends off and sand them smooth.


----------



## Karen

Aww, so cute! What is his name? It looks like an Anime hairstyle!


----------



## Flyingfurr

Karen said:


> Aww, so cute! What is his name? It looks like an Anime hairstyle!


"Buddy" it fits, he is so friendly


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Good looking little guy with that "stirrup" on his head.


----------



## Karen

Or it looks for all the world like a handle!


----------



## Idahogoats

I tried that but my Nubians horns are too big. I tried swimming tubes also.


----------



## Flyingfurr

MadCatX said:


> So I do have a question, have you had him get his horns caught in things with the loop on there?


He has not gotten hung up yet, but I have no branches for him to hang up on.


----------



## MadCatX

10-4 thank ya - thats awesome though lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I have a horned goat and for a recent vet visit, I made holes in 2 tennis balls and pushed them onto his horns. I had to make the holes a little larger to go down his horns a little more. Nice snug fit and stayed on until they were removed when I put him back in the goat yard. These were the little size ones used as a pet toy as he is a small breed goat. There were a lot of complements at the Vet office at how stinking cute he looked, one ball was green and black, the other pink and black and he was wearing a blue halter. Ready for the Mardi Gras, he was. The vet plans on using this ideal when she works with another horned goat in the future. I only did this for safety reasons during his visit. One day his horns may need to have just the tips blunted, but not yet.


----------



## Karen

That's good - he must have looked extra cute - which always helps!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

NigerianNewbie said:


> I have a horned goat and for a recent vet visit, I made holes in 2 tennis balls and pushed them onto his horns. I had to make the holes a little larger to go down his horns a little more. Nice snug fit and stayed on until they were removed when I put him back in the goat yard. These were the little size ones used as a pet toy as he is a small breed goat. There were a lot of complements at the Vet office at how stinking cute he looked, one ball was green and black, the other pink and black and he was wearing a blue halter. Ready for the Mardi Gras, he was. The vet plans on using this ideal when she works with another horned goat in the future. I only did this for safety reasons during his visit. One day his horns may need to have just the tips blunted, but not yet.


Sounds funny, no pictures?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Karen said:


> That's good - he must have looked extra cute - which always helps!


Helped lighten the atmosphere for sure. They went for their castration and hearing them cry was a bummer until it was all over. Finding out he peed about a gallon while on the stainless table was what they were referring too when they giggled and said, "he's still going" was kind of comical in a way. I stayed in the lobby twisting my hands and wished for ear plugs and not cry myself.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sounds funny, no pictures?


No, not on that day. Promise, when the current rain spells are over there will be pictures. I don't have any current pictures, and really want to have some now that they have aged from 6 weeks to 4 months. Thanks for the memory jog, it just seems to slip my mind.


----------



## toth boer goats

Neat idea.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

NigerianNewbie said:


> Helped lighten the atmosphere for sure. They went for their castration and hearing them cry was a bummer until it was all over. Finding out he peed about a gallon while on the stainless table was what they were referring too when they giggled and said, "he's still going" was kind of comical in a way. I stayed in the lobby twisting my hands and wished for ear plugs and not cry myself.


I understand that. My wife will not go anywhere near when I take the little ones to get disbudded or banded. She said it's too much like "real babies" crying.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Patch Work was embarrassed to have these photos taken earlier today. See that sheepish look on his face!


----------



## Karen

Aww, so fun! You should sooo nominate that cutie for Pet of the Day~


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Karen said:


> Aww, so fun! You should sooo nominate that cutie for Pet of the Day~


:cooldude: Thank you. Once I tell him what you said, he will probably stop pouting.


----------



## Karen

Excellent - and see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Karen said:


> Excellent - and see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


thanks for the link, will check it out later today.


----------



## Karen

NigerianNewbie said:


> thanks for the link, will check it out later today.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sounds funny, no pictures?


----------

